# Please wear sunglass before look at this .....



## satornbetta (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi there,

After looking please let me know how you feel ... thanks Nui


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Nice plakat. The red is spread great w/ only a small amount of iridecent. The Anal looks a little long for a HM plakat, but that could be the camera angle.


RC


----------



## satornbetta (Feb 27, 2005)

The red betta pic without setting up ... :mrgreen:


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

The color looks to be one of the better ones I've seen.


RC


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm not an expert about betta's and breeding etc but in my opinion he's a pretty one


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2005)

:shock: 
Oops. Didn`t wear the sunglasses. :wink: 

Mmmmmmm. Gorgeous!


----------



## kidbetta (Feb 2, 2005)

WOW........ THAT's THE ONE I HAVE BEEN LOOKING FOR.........

IT"S TIME FOR SOME HYPNOSIS.....

NOW SEND HIM TOO ME!

[shadow=seagreen:9d583ac903]SEND HIM TOO MEEEEEEEE!!!!!![/shadow:9d583ac903]


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

wow! beautiful!


----------



## ravekiss (Jan 20, 2005)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## Mery (Mar 9, 2005)

So beautiful! The color is just perfect, so bright and clean.  Ummm... Where can I get one? :wink:


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

The red is some of the best I've seen, but it does have a small amount of iridescent in it.


RC


----------



## satornbetta (Feb 27, 2005)

I use 2 years of breeding my red ... I'm red color crazy ... now i'm breeding Hot Chilli crown tail and Half Moon .... ...... if interest can get my fish on www.aquabid.com username Satornbettafarm ..

Nui


----------



## Pia (Mar 15, 2005)

That's a cute little finner ! =D


----------



## argiejoy (Mar 16, 2005)

What a gorgeous Betta you have there! I'm very impressed by how healthy it looks, it sure is a beauty. 

Argiejoy


----------



## satornbetta (Feb 27, 2005)

i think condition in Thailand good for breedign betta cuz betta original here ....
we have good live food to feed and good water ....


----------

